# Preview video!



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

We have the town's judging tonight for the decorating contest and I did a quick check to make sure all my motorized/pneumatic props worked. I turned on my erector and noticed it wasn't shooting up any more! The solenoid fried on me, I looked at it closely and it turns out my power supply is un regulated and is putting out 36 volts! I swapped in a new SMC solenoid so hopefully it should be fine for the rest of the week were open. I snapped a quick video if the stuff in action.Not everything is out right now. I have a moving head behind a tombstone but no mask is on it because someone robbed me last week, now I take in all of my easily stealable stuff ( Latex ground breakers, masks) Well here's a link to the vid.

Halloween 07 :: Daytime VID video by DarkShadows00 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v397/DarkShadows00/Halloween%2007/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v397/DarkShadows00/Halloween%2007/100_1614


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow...bad luck..sorry to hear it...but it looks great! I really like the rocking chair guy and the raising skeleton (looks creepy going up...looks like he's doing yoga on the way down).


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Thats a fantastic haunt. I have a bad case of haunt-envy. What are you using to trigger all those props?


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

To trigger the props, Im using a combination on animation maestro's and prop-1's. The skeleton that is in front of the arch is a scissor mech that i just finished up ten minutes aqo. It's not shown workign in the video. It's a good fast jump out scare so I hooked it up to a remote control for someone to trigger at the right time (when someones right in front of it)

Thanks for the compliments! We already made over 100 in donations and had well over 200 people stop by this past weekend.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Let us know how the contest turns out. 

Yard looks good. 

Good luck, and show us your blue ribbon.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

You should be the winner with that set up. Nice moving props.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Rock on Dark Shadows! That's totally awesome! I love the spitting skeleton, I may have to steal err I mean borrow your idea for next year  Hope ya win!!!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey Dark,

Wonderful haunt you have there, just a great job! I really need to redo the triggering on my pneumatics and try the trigger you use. The motion sensors I use false way to much and really ruins the effect. You've also proven from your video that pneumatic props do not have to trigger quickly in order to scare. Very impressive job!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks!!! Well I eneded up winning first again.










Her'es a link to our 'local tribune'. Our picture of our butler is on the front page, and they have a link to a section of other haunts I was up against.

http://www.triblocal.com/Orland_Hills/List_View/view.html?type=stories&action=detail&sub_id=6638

Thats me holding the sign.

And more great news. ABC7 Chicago Came out last night and shot a ton of video. There going to give me a call back when it's goig nto air.

And a reporter from the Tribune is coming out sunday to interview me and take pictures. It should be fun!


----------

